# Stop doing that!



## 810senior

Hi there.
Off the top of my head, I wonder how you would say something like "stop doing that, mostly considered irritating and troublesome, to me" in your language.
If possible, what I'd like to know the most is some set phrases that your language(or any language familiar with you is fine as well) has, rather than its literal translation.

I'll start off with Japanese and English:
*Japanese -*
いい加減にしろiikagen ni shiro (lit. make it balance out)
大概にしろtaigai ni shiro(lit. let it be to this degree)

*English -*
Cut it out, already
Get a life

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*nech toho* - let/leave it (genitive)
*nech mě bejt* - let/leave me (accusative) be
*přestaň* - stop/cease


----------



## ger4

ilocas2 said:


> Czech:
> 
> *nech toho* - let/leave it (genitive)


 Very similar in German:
_Lass das! _- let/leave that
_Lass das sein! _- let that be
_Lass das bleiben!_ - let that remain
_Hör auf! _< imperative of _aufhören_, 'to stop'

EDIT: Very often, some modal particles are added. They are very hard to translate into English as they don't have a specific meaning; they can serve to soften a statement, to intensify it or to express moods like impatience, for instance:
_- doch_ ~ though
_- endlich_ ~ finally
_- mal_ (shortened form of einmal, 'one time') ~ for once

E.g.: _Lass das doch endlich mal bleiben! _


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese: Para/Pare/Parem com isso!


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Κόφ'το/κόψ'το!»* [ˈkof͜ to] & [ˈkop͡s͜ to] (2nd p. sing. present imperative), *«κόφτε το»* & *«κόψτε το»* [ˈkofte to] & [ˈkop͡ste to] (2nd p. pl. present imperative) --> _cut it out!_
The v. used is *«κόβω»* [ˈkovo] & learned *«κόπτω»* [ˈkopto] --> _to_ _cut, chop, cut off, cut down, interrupt, quit, stop, give up, pick_ < Classical v. *«κόπτω» kóptō* --> _to strike, smite, hew, hammer, disable, tire out_ (PIE *kop- _to strike, smite, hew_ cf Proto-Slavic *kopati > Rus. копать, Cz. kopat, Pol. kopać, OCS копати > BCS копати/kopati; Lith. kapti, _to chop, hew_, Alb. kep, _to hew_).

Alternatively:
*«Σταμάτα!/σταματήσ(ε)τε!»* [staˈmata] (2nd p. sing. present imperative), [stamaˈtis(e)te] (2nd p. pl. present imperative) --> _stop (it)! cease! leave off! quit! pull up!_
The verb used is *«σταματώ»* [stamaˈto] --> _to stop, cease, quit, come to an end, come to a standstill_ < ByzGr v. *« σταματάω/σταματῶ» stamatáō* (uncontracted)/*stamatô* (contracted) --> _to stop, cease, quit, come to a standstill, abort, take position_ < Classical v. *«ἵστημι» hístēmĭ* --> _to make stand, set up, take position, bring to a standstill_ (PIE *steh₂- _to stand_ cf Skt. तिष्ठति (tiṣṭhati), Av. hištaiti, Lat. stāre > It. stare, Sp./Por. estar, Fr. être, Rom. sta, Eng. stay; Proto-Slavic *stati > Rus. стать, Ukr. стати, Cz. stát, Svk. stáť, Pol. stać, OCS стати > BCS стати/stati, Bul. ставам, Slo. stati).
The modern and byzantine versions of the verb are thematic forms from the mediopassive *«ἵ-σταμ-αι» hí-stam-a̪i*.

*«Φτάνει!»* [ˈftani] --> _it's enough!_
The v. used is *«φτάνω»* [ˈftano] & learned *«φθάνω»* [ˈfθano] --> _to arrive, come, reach, be enough_ < Classical v. *«φθάνω» pʰtʰắnō* --> _to anticipate, be ahead_ (with obscure etymology; Beekes suggests a possible PIE root *dʰgʷʰh₂- _to come near, reach, pass_).


----------



## Kieppi

In Finnish we usually just say _Lopeta! _= _Stop (doing that)!_, but here are some alternatives I can think of:

Anna olla (jo)! = lit. let be (already)
Riittää jo! = lit. that's enough already

You can use these when someone already has been doing something irritating for a while, otherwise it's more idiomatic to say _Lopeta (heti)!_ = _Stop (right now)!_


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*престани* - stop, cut it out (root meaning "stand up, become, stop")
*прекини* - stop, cut it out (root meaning "rip, tear")
*аман веќе* - lit. oh my God already (the "already" part conveys the impatience and desire on the speaker's part for the annoying person to stop what they're doing)
*доста веќе* - enough already

I can't think of anything especially idiomatic.


----------



## KalAlbè

In Haitian Creole:
*Sispann non!* 
Literally means _stop, no_ but _non _here functions as a "won't you!", thus "stop, won't you!"


----------



## Nino83

Italian: 
_finiscila!_ (lit. finish it!) 
_smettila!_ (lit. stop it!)
_basta!_ (lit. it suffices!)


----------



## SuperXW

810senior said:


> Off the top of my head, I wonder how you would say something like "*stop doing that, mostly considered irritating and troublesome, to me*" in your language.
> If possible, what I'd like to know the most is some set phrases that your language(or any language familiar with you is fine as well) has, rather than its literal translation.
> 
> I'll start off with Japanese and English:
> *Japanese -*
> いい加減にしろiikagen ni shiro (lit. make it balance out)
> 大概にしろtaigai ni shiro(lit. *let it be to this degree*)
> 
> *English -*
> Cut it out, already
> *Get a life*


Sorry but I don't quite understand why "let it be to this degree" and "get a life" can express "stop doing that, mostly considered irritating and troublesome, to me"?


----------



## 810senior

SuperXW said:


> Sorry but I don't quite understand why "let it be to this degree" and "get a life" can express "stop doing that, mostly considered irritating and troublesome, to me"?


大概 means the moderate rate/degree which is an equivalent of いい加減(it is basically the same expression as いい加減にしろ for this reason). _Get a life_ is the phrase I did see in the English-Japanese dictionary; hence I too don't know that this would mean stop irritating me.


----------



## SuperXW

810senior said:


> 大概 means the moderate rate/degree which is an equivalent of いい加減(it is basically the same expression as いい加減にしろ for this reason).


Thanks, but I'm still confused...
Make what balance out? Let what be to what degree? How can they mean "stop doing that"?


----------



## DaylightDelight

These phrases are highly colloquial and not very logical so rather difficult to explain.
It's kind of like "you are going to far" or "you are being extreme," I guess.


----------



## igusarov

SuperXW said:


> I don't quite understand why "let it be to this degree" [...] can express "stop doing that


The way I see it, it means "Ok, so you've done some unpleasant things. Obviously, they can't be undone, but you should do no more of that. Let your actions stop right now, at their current _degree of harm_. I'm not going to let you take them to a higher count/intensity/degree, I can let you do whatever you were doing only to this degree. Leave it (i.e. your annoying actions) at that (state)".

Russian:
"Перестань!" [pʲɪrʲɪˈstanʲ] ~= "Stop!"
"Прекрати!" [prʲɪkrɐˈtʲi] ~= "Cease!"
"Хватит!" [ˈxvɑt̪ʲit] = "Enough!"
"Довольно!" [dɐˈvolʲnə] = "Suffice!"


----------



## SuperXW

igusarov said:


> The way I see it, it means "Ok, so you've done some unpleasant things. Obviously, they can't be undone, but you should do no more of that. Let your actions stop right now, at their current _degree of harm_. I'm not going to let you take them to a higher count/intensity/degree, I can let you do whatever you were doing only to this degree. Leave it (i.e. your annoying actions) at that (state)".


Ah! That clears my doubt! Thank you!


----------



## Dymn

Catalan:

_prou! _"enough!"
_para! _"stop!"

Spanish:

_¡basta (ya)! _"it's enough (already)!"
_¡para! _"stop!"
_¡para el carro! _"stop the car/chariot!"

In my experience Spanish-speakers living in Catalan-speaking areas often use _¡prou! _too.


----------



## 810senior

igusarov said:


> The way I see it, it means "Ok, so you've done some unpleasant things. Obviously, they can't be undone, but you should do no more of that. Let your actions stop right now, at their current _degree of harm_. I'm not going to let you take them to a higher count/intensity/degree, I can let you do whatever you were doing only to this degree. Leave it (i.e. your annoying actions) at that (state)".



Thank you for the detailed explanation! That exactly fits in what the Japanese ones refer to. I remember we have more explanations alike them: そのくらいに(そこまでに, その辺に)しておけ literally meaning _let it be at that state_, which implies that_ you can't do more than I allowed you to, if you took this farther, you will pay the price in the end._


----------



## Nino83

@810senior 
In these cases is _yamete!_ (which is similar to _stop it!, smettila!, para!_) used as well, or does it have a different meaning in this context?


----------



## DaylightDelight

やめて/やめろ simply tells someone to stop doing something, either before or after he/she started it.
いい加減にしろ and its variations are used when some damages are already done.
It's kind of like "you've done this and this already. you're not going any further."


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian:
Hagyd már abba!


----------



## Nino83

DaylightDelight said:


> It's kind of like "you've done this and this already. you're not going any further."


Ahhhhh, ok.  
In this case we could say: 
"finiscila qui!" (lit. finish it here) 
"piantala!" (lit. plant it) 
"smettila" (lit. stop it)


----------



## 810senior

Nino83 said:


> "piantala!" (lit. plant it)


Would you give me an explanation on piantala(plant it)? I can't see it linked with stopping doing that.


----------



## Nino83

810senior said:


> I can't see it linked with stopping doing that.


Ahah, at first look it doesn't seem to have any meaning but if you have a plant, you'll finish your work when you'll have planted it, so it's like to say "get your work done and go away", "stop doing that". At least, this is the first logical explanation that comes to mind.
In general "piantare" can mean also "to leave someone/something" (_ha piantato la sua ragazza_ = _he has left his girlfriend_)


----------



## ger4

Some more German expressions:

_Jetzt reicht's! _
_jetzt: now | __reicht: is sufficient | - 's < es: it
Genug jetzt!
genug: enough | jetzt: now

Gut jetzt!
gut: good | jetzt: now
Jetzt ist es aber gut!
jetzt: now | ist: is | es: it | aber: though | gut: good_
(Often shortened to _jetzt ist gut_)

In the last two sentences, _gut _(usually translated as 'good') means something like 'a sufficient amount'. Compared to the first two sentences, they sound less aggressive and abrupt, expressing something like 'so far it has been alright but now it's time to stop'.


----------



## 810senior

Nino83 said:


> Ahah, at first look it doesn't seem to have any meaning but if you have a plant, you'll finish your work when you'll have planted it, so it's like to say "get your work done and go away", "stop doing that". At least, this is the first logical explanation that comes to mind.
> In general "piantare" can mean also "to leave someone/something" (_ha piantato la sua ragazza_ = _he has left his girlfriend_)


Now I see. Thanks!


----------

